# milking stand?



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so I need to get a milking stand!!! Hoof trims and now shave jobs on the ground is getting ridiculous! :GAAH: 

I have been waiting to build one but we are just too busy and I will want one that we can take to shows in the future. When we do build one it will be more heavy and wont work for shows. 

What brand or style do you use or like?

They can be very expensive and I want to get a nice one but not break the bank if unnecessary. 

Thanks!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Me and my dad built me one. Then my friend (they built theres) did not want theirs..so we use that one to. its pretty simple..i can't upload pics :/ else i'd show you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I got mine from Caprine Supply. It's metal, with adjustable head pieces...so if you have large goat or mini goats, you can get a head piece for whatever breed(s) you need it for and swap them as needed. I just have the Nigerian/Pygmy head piece.

They also have different heights available...I have the tallest one.

I really like it...it's durable and works well...it's also great for shows because you can fold it down for easy carrying and travel. :thumb:
Here's a link: http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?page ... af1a2a618a


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! Coltrule is yours easy to take places with you? I am thinking I need one that can go to shows and stuff and if it works for at home milking also thats cool to. I will check out that link to Caprine Supply.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No problem.  

....one thing I forgot to mention...the stand is great, but when they shipped it to me...they didn't package it in a box or with padding or anything, so by the time it got to me, it was a little dinged up in places. I could easily cover them up with black paint though. But I thought the shipping was kinda dumb. Just thought i'd mention that.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks good to know. Also Kylee can you put a feed trough on it or do you have to order the bucket hook and use a bucket?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You don't have to have the bucket holder...you can use an easy bending wire..like baling wire, and put it around a bucket or some kind of feeder and cinch it tight against the head piece where the holder would normally go...works fine also. I got the bucket holder....but either way works. :thumb:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

We based ours on this one -http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html and its okay but i do find it a pain to sit and milk..i'd brather stand and milk lol Its like that one except a lot bigger haha


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My dad made me one and it works great. It is also very lightweight, yet supports my goat's weight easily. You don't need a bucket either as it has a feed tray in front. I have the plans and the lumber isn't very spendy. Took less than half a day to put together.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Firelight I would love those plans! :thumbup:


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

If you can find someone who is getting out of goats and selling their milkstand, that's an easy way to go.
I had mine custom made for taking to shows, its metal and folds up neatly. Definitely light enough for one person to carry.
Around here I've found that a custom metal milkstand will range from about $250-500.

Heres a website for a great farm supply place, they do cattl racks and hay feeders, that kind of thing. I'm not suer about milkstands, but I'm sure they could make one!
http://www.barnworld.com/

Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Black-Smith for the great link. Looks like they have a lot of nice farm equipment. :thumbup: 
I have been watching craigslist for one for a while now and none have come up for sale yet.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Try 4-h groups. Sometimes the kids go away to college and sell the stuff!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That is a good idea Jen! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is similar to the one from Caprine supply I cant remember where I bought it online from though


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks Stacey. I see one on Sheepman supply that is blue and looks like the Caprine supply one. May get that one. I can't see a need for a ramp and can just use a stool so all I need is the stand and stanchion right?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm planning on getting a stand from here: 
http://www.shop.ozarkgenetics-caprinebiologicals.mobi/

Cheap, adjustable, and free shipping :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yay thanks Jessica -- thats where I bought mine


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Love It!!
Thanks Jessica! :hi5: 
I think I will order it now. :wink: Hey I don't need a ramp do I?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm, IF the doe cannot jump onto the stand I would get one and they're only 55 bucks more.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the ramp could be helpful for those stubborn does BUT if they are stubborn they wont want to walk up it anyway 

I dont have one especially because I dont have the space


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

maybe I will call them. If the ramp folds up or fits under then I will get it. I don't want too much space taken up. :wink:


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

If you can find someone who makes the sheep flipper overs (not sure about the technical name!) they often make milkstands too


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all! I just placed my order from the site you found Jessica. :leap: 
I didn't get the ramp for now I figured I could get it latter if I need it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need to tell them you will want the ramp later so he can weld the pieces needed to attach it. Thats what he told me when I ordered mine from him. 

So if you are thinking of the ramp let him know so he can make it adaptable for it


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Stacey thanks for letting me know that!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats what he said about the side sitting stool thing so I would assume the ramp would have to have somethign to attach too as well. Best to mention it either way


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

do you use the side sitting stool? I thought I would use one we have that adjusts height and is on wheels. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I just sit on the floor of the barn


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Very easy to make a take down one, 

make a 'box' of two by fours on edge, two long pcs the 2" shorter then the length that you want, drill two starter holes through each end, cut the other 2 two bys to go onto the end of the long pcs, nail then solid. 

Cut four 18" lengths of 2 by, drill two holes on one end of each to match the holes on the long ones, place the short leg on the inside of the long pcs and put bolts with a washer on the outside and the inside and a wing nut on each bolt, when you want to take it part just unscrew the wingnuts,

cover the top with 3/8s ply, 

I made mine 24" wide, and put a stanchion on one end with a pc added on for a feed pan but you can easily make the whole bench longer, 

a 20" high stool works nice for beside it for milking, or put it aside for grooming, trimming etc, the stanchion can be mounted on a long bottom 2 by to bolt to the top of the bench just as the legs are underneath, makes an easily take apart miling or grooming table and a lot cheaper then a commercial one. Might cost you $30 if your lumber is high.


----------

